
What’s Making Your Site Go Slow? Could Be The Like Button - daveambrose
http://www.allfacebook.com/whats-making-your-site-go-slow-could-be-the-like-button-2010-11
======
Pewpewarrows
And this, ladies and gents, is why you should always insert third-party
scripts, widgets, and frames either asynchronously or dynamically after-the-
fact if you can help it. Between all the analytics and social third-party code
people love to throw on every damn page these days, the average page load time
is a mess.

For a prime example of how to utterly fail at making your page load time and
CPU usage small from social bloat just visit any Mashable article.

------
AndrewDucker
I frequently have a page sitting there, blank, with "waiting for
analytics.google.com"* - and I assume if they weren't using it then the page
would have displayed by then. Which baffles me - you'd think there'd be a way
to have it finish loading the analystics after the page was available for
reading.

*Or whatever the domain is.

------
daveambrose
Has anyone else noticed this on sites that they routinely visit, as the page
load is slower and sometimes comes to a crawl with the Open Graph protocol
installed?

